
Extra glass of wine a day 'will shorten your life by 30 minutes - katiey
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/12/one-extra-glass-of-wine-will-shorten-your-life-by-30-minutes
======
nugi
Is this pure correlation? are people drinking every day also less likely to
have other more healthy habits?

